

Enumerating a context-free language - mbrubeck
http://lukepalmer.wordpress.com/2008/05/02/enumerating-a-context-free-language

======
10ren
aside: I like how he uses _mul_ and _add_ as production names.

I've always found the _expr_ , _factor_ , and _term_ names a bit confusing
(maybe because factor is the only one that's specific to its operator).

